
YubiKey 4C Nano unveiled - iberinger
https://www.yubico.com/2017/09/family-growing-yubikey-4c-nano-unveiled-microsoft-ignite
======
TimWolla
Does anyone know whether there is a USB-C (plug) to USB-A (socket) adapter?
I'd like to be able to use the USB-C Yubikeys on my regular ports of my
computer.

